

Help Janela gets her life back | Hitchhiking towards Kamchatka - pixdamix
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/janela-s-life-back

======
pixdamix

      What is this about?
      Janela Sagynbaeva is 24, she's a girl from a village in 
      east Kyrgyzstan. She has to pay a family debt wich is way 
      beyond her financial means. Today, nearly all her time and 
      resources are focused on that effort.
      The debt that has accumulated is the result of an 
      unfortunate event.
    
      Janela's Father has been selling fruits in Kazakhstan.
      The fruits he was selling were not only his but also 
      those of his neighbours. He was supposed to collect and 
      bring back the money to be shared among the villagers. 
      When going back with the money, he was robbed at gunpoint.
      Unfortunately, the neighbours requested their money no 
      matter what, hence a $5000 debt. The event had occurend in 
      1997; since then, through various interest rates and 
      further credits, the debt has risen to $15,000. The 
      current interest rate is 13% which makes it hard for the 
      family to pay the percentage, let alone the initial sum.
    

Here are the links with more information:

[http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/janela-s-life-
back](http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/janela-s-life-back)
[https://www.facebook.com/janelastory](https://www.facebook.com/janelastory)
[http://takemeeast.net/blog/janelas-
tragedy/](http://takemeeast.net/blog/janelas-tragedy/)
[http://www.facebook.com/takemeeast/](http://www.facebook.com/takemeeast/)

Please share and donate if you can! Thank you!

